# Lelit Elizabeth - wet puck



## RobeSB (11 mo ago)

Hi all,

im relatively new to this and hoping someone can point me in the right direction.

I have just received my Lelit Elizabeth and having a few testing troubles dialling in.

I have a eureka mignon grinder.

16g coffee in, for a 32g espresso is taking 34 seconds&#8230;so not terrible, but&#8230;

- grinder is on almost its finest setting

- crema is very stable but not a massively thick layer

- espresso tastes good for my pallet, maybe slightly sour for some

- the puck in my bottomless portafilter comes out extremely wet (I mean very!)

any ideas, what should I adjust and play with to improve?

thanks,

rob


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

RobeSB said:


> Hi all,
> 
> im relatively new to this and hoping someone can point me in the right direction.
> 
> ...


 What coffee are you using and whats its roast date? I would suggest it may be slightly old or poor quality coffee to rule out first


----------



## RobeSB (11 mo ago)

It's a local brand called TwinCafe.

roasted about a month ago, bag opened fresh today.

dark roast.


----------



## Maximum_RnB (Jun 14, 2020)

It may sound daft but are you putting enough coffee into the basket? Different beans/roasts/grinds will vary enormously in the volume of ground coffee and a basket that isn't filled enough will result in a wetter puck.

A tip I read is to put a coin on top of the tamped grounds (the tip was from the US and they suggested a Nickel but a 5p will suffice). Pop the portafilter into the group and see how deep the shower screen pushes the coin into the coffee. If it doesn't make an impression there will be a lot of space above the surface of the coffee which will result in more water and a wetter puck.

Ideally the coin will go in about half way.

Result - nice dry puck that comes out like a biscuit.


----------



## Maximum_RnB (Jun 14, 2020)

-


----------



## JP60606 (Dec 3, 2021)

I wouldn't worry, if it tastes good to you then that's fine? I think some times in the coffee world people obsess over the smallest details too much for no reason.


----------

